# HR20-700: 0x0235 - Issues Only



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

HR20-700: 0x0235
Staggered release began 6/12/08.

Release notes:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=130759

Discussion:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=130760

Please keep discussion confined to issues only with this receiver.

Please don't post "Got it" or "Didn't Get it" posts, they will be deleted.


----------



## rminsk (Dec 5, 2006)

Super crop bug


----------



## LVKeith (Nov 13, 2007)

This morning HR21 became unresponsive to remote after FF in recorded program. Had to do RBR to recover. For me, the last 3 NR's have all had stability problems - unit will just become unresponsive to remote and eventually freeze. I have not experienced any recording problems and signal levels are good.

Keith


----------



## marksman (Dec 23, 2006)

I started another thread about it because this is the THIRD time my external drive has been formated coming out of an update. This time, with a brand new external drive and enclosure, it happened again.

Anyways, once 0235 was installed and it rebooted, all my programs and lists were gone from my box.


----------



## LI-SVT (May 18, 2006)

Left the HR20 in standby last night. Version 0235 came down over night. This morning the unit was still in standby, as expected. When it came out of standby it was on the last channel watched before the update. There was no live buffer. Buffering began from that point.


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

Got this am on both HR20's. No problems.


----------



## Joe Larrea (Aug 30, 2007)

The update just installed this morning. On 2 different channels (local NBC and ABC) the picture freezes after a period of time...no pixillation. Eventually (3-4 minutes) the program continues but the 3-4 minutes is gone. If I rewind, that period of time is a beautiful still-frame.

I restarted the DVR and it did it again almost immediately.

Not going to be a happy camber if this is the "new functionality".

Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## tlrowley (Jun 21, 2007)

Lost the digital audio when I turned everything on this morning - had to do the trick-play "solution" to get the audio to work. Check the info screen, sure enough, I had the new software.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

03:51 AM, both HR20's, no apparent problems.


----------



## kbellve (Aug 25, 2006)

I lost digital audio with this update.

How do I get it back?

Edit: I had to turn off Digital Dolby and now I have audio again.


----------



## mightyb (Jan 5, 2006)

I received the update this morning. 

A number of recordings are gone (including when we went to space! :-( )

Series links look OK, but just missing shows recorded Sunday/Monday.


----------



## Lord Tater (Jan 5, 2007)

My box downloaded and installed this update this morning. I am currently watching/recording America's Got Talent via D* and am getting tons of pixelation and audio drops.


----------



## YKW06 (Feb 2, 2006)

Software download stalls out at "10% Complete".


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

Got upgrade today. The ToDo list is blank, BUT, all scheduled recordings are working. Very strange.


----------



## hyde76 (Nov 26, 2007)

got 235 on the 12th of June. Prioritizor is all screwed up. I had several duplicates in my list of 27 items. My wife fixed everything but now I have no 12 or 13. List goes from 11 to 14. What's up with that?

Added my first photo, to show I'm not crazy, and I did reboot before I took the photo just to make sure I was not crazy.


----------



## Herzinger (Nov 28, 2007)

Joe Larrea said:


> The update just installed this morning. On 2 different channels (local NBC and ABC) the picture freezes after a period of time...no pixillation. Eventually (3-4 minutes) the program continues but the 3-4 minutes is gone. If I rewind, that period of time is a beautiful still-frame.
> 
> I restarted the DVR and it did it again almost immediately.
> 
> ...


After the update, I have the exact same issue on both my HR20-700's. Local NBC and ABC.


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

Herzinger said:


> After the update, I have the exact same issue on both my HR20-700's. Local NBC and ABC.


I actually started having this issue a few days before the upgrade. Since I am in the NY demo, I switched the mpeg-2 versions of these channels and no issues. I think there is just an unrelated issue with the locals in the NY demo.


----------



## LI-SVT (May 18, 2006)

>Less than 24 hours after loading ver 0235 my HR20-700 rebooted. Reboots have been happening to this box since 022b.

>Optical audio still does not work right. With ver 022d my Onkyo HTR-8230 would not detect the digital stream 99% of the time. If it did detect it the AVR would constantly switch between digital and analogue. With ver 0235 it detects PCM or DD 100% of the time as expected. The actual audio is very choppy though. So much so I again have reverted to the analogue connections.


----------



## r0b0tic (Dec 18, 2007)

HR20-700 @0x0235

Although minor, I was FFWD x2 a recorded program, and the picture froze while the time cursor continued to move forward. It only happend once, but I will keep an eye out for similar occurances.


----------



## FarNorth (Nov 27, 2003)

I have an HR21-700 so maybe this is the wrong spot...

I was watching 'Letterman' and recording 'Kimmel' on Monday night. I switched over to watch some of the recorded 'Kimmel' and found I had 20 minutes of grey screen. Stopped the recording, discovered I had the dreaded 771. Looked around a bit more, found that tuner 1 had no signal. Checked the H20 in the other room, Kimmel was coming in fine and so was everything else. I did a RBR and still no tuner 1. Did a power cord reboot, same story. Then a popup from D: "Do you want to download a software update now or wait for later?" Let's do it now, says I and 20 minutes later, the machine is updated to 235 and rebooted and everything works.

The odd part, though, is losing one tuner as it prepared to download. If I hadn't been watching, I would have got up in the morning, found some blank recordings and never known.


----------



## dbronstein (Oct 21, 2002)

hyde76 said:


> got 235 on the 12th of June. Prioritizor is all screwed up. I had several duplicates in my list of 27 items. My wife fixed everything but now I have no 12 or 13. List goes from 11 to 14. What's up with that?
> 
> Added my first photo, to show I'm not crazy, and I did reboot before I took the photo just to make sure I was not crazy.


I had something similar happen once where I had no #1 on my prioritizer. A RBR fixed it.


----------



## tlrowley (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm playing back a program from my list and I have paused it. The screensaver is running, but I'm getting flashes of the underlying paused program frequently.


----------



## gdn (Aug 5, 2007)

Anyone having network problems after this release? I can't get the network configured - came here to check it out and sure enough I got the new release last night. I've rebooted all routers, switches and the HR20-700 twice now. Hard coded IP address doesn't work and DHCP tries to assign something way out of range. I've had no problems with this - was listening to music from my PC just last weekend. I'm pretty good with the networking and stuff, so this one is driving me nuts. Anyone else have similar problems?

Also - after the two HR20 reboots while working on this - I had no sound from the channel it came back to - had to change channels to get sound back. Not a good release for me.


UPDATE - We'll after realizing the PS3 had no network connectivity either - I remembered and found the small switch I had put behind the equipment - forgot it was there - thinking each was directly wired to the router. Rebooted the switch - all is up and working with the networking side of the HR20-700.


----------



## hootieben (Jun 19, 2008)

Just got my first HD-DVR delivered to the house today. It has the latest software on it and reboots randomly and freezes. And when it reboots I have to RBR it twice before it will get past the "Checking satellite settings ... This will take a few minutes" screen. In the six hours that it's been setup I have had five reboots and two freezes. I did verify that this was the 0x235 software version.

Oh, also it just spontaneously rebooted itself in the middle of doing my second reformat of the night.


----------



## hyde76 (Nov 26, 2007)

hyde76 said:


> didn't work for me. Oh well, I'll just wait for the next update. Still, it's weird.


just an update, fiddling with the prioritizer, changing the order of one show and then placing it back in the same order fixes the problem and brings back the missing numbers. Setup a new season link for Rescue Me and it initially showed up as 29 of 25. changed it to 24 then back to 29 and after going out and back into the prioritizer, it was changed to 25. A stupid bug...


----------



## AlexCF (Oct 14, 2006)

Fast forwarding seems to be a problem now, not sure if it's a new bug. I had a program recording that I was watching at the same time. I was using the skip ahead to jump over some stuff and the video would keep getting stuck on a single frame after skipping ahead. It wouldn't go back to playing. I'd either have to skip ahead again or skip back. The recorded video it was skipping over was fine.

I wish these updates would offer us things we actually want. Like no banner ads in the guide, bring back the yellow button to "to do list" in the list view, and fix the 50 show limit in the prioritizer.



LI-SVT said:


> Left the HR20 in standby last night. Version 0235 came down over night. This morning the unit was still in standby, as expected. When it came out of standby it was on the last channel watched before the update. There was no live buffer. Buffering began from that point.


Same here.


----------



## osultan (Feb 23, 2007)

Since the upgrade I have started getting the dreaded code 13/program no longer available error. This is bummer, since this is the first time I have had a missed recording problem with the HR20.


----------



## Floyd (Nov 10, 2004)

I got the new NR yesterday. Until now, I have considered myself lucky, since I haven't had all the problems I read about here. My receiver(HR20-700) doesn't have any "advanced" features like the VOD or networking activated. I just use it for recording and playing back shows.
Here are several things I've noticed today:
1. The remote commands were sluggish
2. Live shows were severely pixelating and freezing after a pause. I had to change channels and return to the watched channel to get rid of the annoying freezes.
3. While watching an earlier recording of Army Wives the show froze up and the only command from the remote that worked was the "power" button. Once it turned off, it wouldn't come back on from the remote or the front panel power button. I had to push the red button to restore operation. I started the recording again and the receiver froze up at exactly the same frame. RBR required again.
4. The live shows have lost the buffer. The pause works, but not the "rewind". And, when you "unpause" it forwards to the current showtime, rather than starting up where you paused at.
5. The software update wiped out my local off-air reception of NBC-8 .1. The signal meter shows normal readings for all the other channels, but 8.1 is a zero on both tuners. I did a reset of the off-air settings and did the initial setup as well with no results for reception of NBC/8.1. Since my program package doesn't include the locals via satellite, this problem is not acceptable to me.
I'm sure there are other issues that I haven't noticed yet, since I've only been trying to watch the receiver for a couple of hours since the NR came down, but I wonder how in the world they can screw up so many things at once. Don't they even have an in-house beta group that looks at these things before turning it out. Again, I've had this receiver for 3 months without serious issues.
Why are the most often used selections on the menu(setup, setup) located at the bottom of the choices so that it takes extra clicks to reach them?


----------



## Don Moe (May 22, 2005)

After this new update, I started noticing problems of severe pixelating in all recordings made from SD channels, such as the Comedy Channel 249. In further testing, the problem occurs even in the live buffer. The pixelating seems to be negligible when watching SD channels live.

Thankfully, recordings and the live buffer of the HD channels do not show any problems with pixelating. 

Can anyone else confirm this problem with their HR20-700?

Don

-------
Update on 7/11/2008:

After seeing that nobody else has reported similar problems after that update, I came to the conclusion that perhaps my HR20 needed a power-down restart. After doing that, the pixelation problem went away and the recordings now play back correctly.

Don


----------



## IjustWannaPlay (Aug 12, 2007)

Joe Larrea said:


> The update just installed this morning. On 2 different channels (local NBC and ABC) the picture freezes after a period of time...no pixillation. Eventually (3-4 minutes) the program continues but the 3-4 minutes is gone. If I rewind, that period of time is a beautiful still-frame.
> 
> I restarted the DVR and it did it again almost immediately.
> 
> ...


I have experienced a similar issue with one of my units. Approximately 1-2 minutes after start of playback, the picture freezes. I can exit out, but resuming play or starting over the picture still freezes at the same spot. I can FF or hit 30 sec slip and the show resumes. This has happened on about six recordings since the update.


----------



## ktabel01 (Aug 19, 2006)

Man, this update is awful. Since the update, menu response time is glacial. Channel change time is very slow too. Trickplay as well. Did a RBR, still awful. Thanks Directv, you guys really got this figured out. How can they still mess this thing up. Had it for two years, and they can't get a stable platform?

Also getting horrible pixellation on my HD channels. Weather is fine.


----------



## kenmoo (Oct 3, 2006)

HR20-700 since inception , no networking, no e-sata, no SWM, HDMI via Denon 4603 to Sony 60" SXRD. 

Latest release has fixed a lot of minor issues for me but now video part of recorded content is freezing with audio still OK. Comes out of freeze 2-4 minutes more into the programing. Unable to determine pattern yet.


----------



## Scott J (Feb 14, 2007)

The worst audio drops and pixelation, on MPEG2, that I've ever experienced with the HR20-700.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Please try to focus on reporting the issues in as much detail as possible.


----------



## CT_Wiebe (Oct 7, 2007)

Well I got the 0235 at 12;45AM PDT, on the 17th - no problems (no eSATA disk re-format, saved program loss, etc.). Then yesterday (6/21) I got hit with the "Screen Saver" bug twice (it pops up in the middle of watching a program). Once at 10:48AM and once at 11:40PM. As with the same problem on previous NRs, pushing the "Exit" button on the remote, brings the video back (the "Select" button works too).

It seems to me that there should be some area, hidden in the menu structure, where there is a menu selection for the Screen Saver settings. *Does anyone know where it hides?* If I recall, I thought there was one, when I first got my HR20-700 (but I haven't seen it since the first NR was distributed). I haven't visited the "Tips & Tricks" thread in quite a while, so it's time to look at it again.

kbellve -- I occasionally get no audio out on my flat panel HDTV set when I switch from a SD channel to a HD channel (HDMI connection). I also have my TV connected via composite and component connections and the 2-channel (2 RCA plugs) audio. When I get the "no audio", I cycle through the inputs on my TV (with the TV control), and the HDMI audio comes back (it's there on the 2-channel too). It seems that there is a "disconnect" of the HDMI audio feed (Dolby Digital) to my TV for some reason. Since the audio is being recorded, the problem is with the HDMI interface and not within the DVR itself.


----------



## jcwest (May 3, 2006)

Sunday morning after the update I started to add Sunday's MBL games to my favorite menu for the afternoon viewing.

At first I thought the box was locked up, when I hit a key no response at all then after about a minute it would respond to one remote key punch. 

After several attempts to toggle through stuff I tried to do a menu reboot and finally got to the place where it ask to hit the "dash" key to confirm and it would not restart from the menu.

Waited for quite sometime then I did the RBR and initially it seems to be working about like it did before the update, will have to check out later.

J C


----------



## dsm (Jul 11, 2004)

My two units are still rebooting overnight with this release. About 2 out of 3 nights for each one. One is on a UPS and one is not. It doesn't seem to make any difference. This started with 0x022d. 

The remote lags badly at times (~2-3 seconds) and that seems new with this release.

No recordings lost with this upgrade so that is an improvement over the 0x022d upgrade where we lost everything on one unit which had been partially watched.

-steve


----------



## CTJon (Feb 5, 2007)

I also have noticed very slow response to the remote buttons. Not all the time but it comes and goes as if the DVR is busy doing something and doesn't have the time to respond.


----------



## tadam (Dec 8, 2006)

I'm trying to get at issue that I've been having for quite some time. I've had this issue with mulitple CE releases and now with this NR. I'm experiencing audio dropouts when I have the unit set to dolby digital on channels such as NGHD, SPKHD, TBSHD. I don't know how to get to the core issue, but I'm suspecting it could be my AVR. It's an older Denon (AVR 882) and I also am getting audio dropouts on one of my local HDs as well.
Any help or insight would be greatly appreciated1


----------



## joesigg (Feb 22, 2007)

tadam said:


> I'm trying to get at issue that I've been having for quite some time. I've had this issue with mulitple CE releases and now with this NR. I'm experiencing audio dropouts when I have the unit set to dolby digital on channels such as NGHD, SPKHD, TBSHD. I don't know how to get to the core issue, but I'm suspecting it could be my AVR. It's an older Denon (AVR 882) and I also am getting audio dropouts on one of my local HDs as well.
> Any help or insight would be greatly appreciated1


Same problem with my Denon, so maybe it IS the AVR


----------



## LI-SVT (May 18, 2006)

The HR20 was recording the F1 race on NY ch 5 in HD and I was watching the recording in progress. At 1:30 pm my unit began recording the IndyCar race on NY ch 7 in HD. About then it stopped responding to the remote. I tried several buttons on the remote and front panel and got no response for about 5 minutes. Out of the blue the menu popped up, this was the first button I pressed when there was no response. After that all was well.


----------



## Scott J (Feb 14, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Please try to focus on reporting the issues in as much detail as possible.


Specifically, I have an HR20-700S and "always" had issues with audio drops and pixelation on MPEG2 channels with one of the tuners when both are in use. Others have experienced this problem and there have been posts on this issue which have been titled, "one tuner pixelates" or similar.

Generally, the audio drop is a fraction of a second with minimal pixelation that occurss every few minutes. The program is watchable but the audio drop and pixelation is annoying. The severity of the issue has changed with software updates. For example, from Dec 15, 2007 to February 14th, 2008 I did not have this issue. Then on Feb 15th, with a software upgrade, the problem came back. Since then the frequency of the audio drop has changed. generally less frequent, with each software update.

With this software release, the audio drop is between 1-2 seconds with pixelation and occurs every 15 seconds +/-. The program is unwatchable due to missed dialog. Since this issue has been occuring for quite some time, it seems like the only solution is to get a new receiver that is not an HR20-700 or wait until all of the channels are in MPEG4.


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

Tuner 1 does not come back after a rain fade event (Zeros on all transponders). Tuner 2 comes back, but to regain tuner 1, I must reboot the HR. This seems to be a reversal of what I saw on the prior NR, where tuner 2 was lost instead of tuner 1.


----------



## sspencer43 (Mar 7, 2007)

My issues have continued since the latest upgrade. I am getting the blank recording where when I go to play it, it asks me to delete it or to keep it. Also, I am getting the non-responsive from my remote and I had to reboot the receiver 2 times since receiving the latest upgrade. 

To me, this latest version still has not fixed anything.


----------



## harbor (Apr 18, 2008)

Just back from a trip. Unpleasantly surprised to see the entire disk of my HR20 wiped. Everything gone, and I mean everything. 

From what I can gather it first happened on 17 June. Unfortunately it happened again today. 

Talk about loss of confidence in this system!

I am new to the HR20 and have been using two HR10-250's for years, flawlessly. 

Not much I'm going to use the HR20 for use now, just junk stuff I don't mind losing. Glad I still have an option.


----------



## ddickhut (Jun 25, 2008)

I have noticed two issues with this release

1) Remote button presses have a huge delay to them and/or no response from the HR20. A RBR fixed this issue

2) About 5-6 recordings made since the update have a problem. When the recording is selected to watch, a screen immediately appears asking if the user wants to keep or delete the recording.
Anyone know the fix for this? Can these recordings be recovered somehow or are they essentially blank?

Clearly this company needs to learn about software QA since these updates are a chronic issue ever since they started doing their own boxes. If my computer business put out this poor quality software, I would be out of business pretty quickly.


----------



## linger (Nov 5, 2005)

I have had nothing but problems with this release...I never reall had any problems in the past but since this release:

- I have had the box freeze up 3 times
- The box is extremely slow changing channels and takes awhile to tune channels
- Today when I tried to watch recorded shows, each of them immediately went to the delete dialog box like when you have reached the end, I deleted three shows before I realized it was and issue with all of them, so after a restart, two of the three shows were magically back...?
- MPEG4 channels are not working as of today, they worked yesterday (6/23) and I got the update on 6/17
- MPEG4 locals are still working
- 103 signal strengths are much lower/non-existant compared to the last time I looked at them (several weeks ago)...could there be a problem with by BBCs?

What the F* is going on?


----------



## ktabel01 (Aug 19, 2006)

I've had to RBR daily as this update has essentially bricked my DVR. It goes from often not coming on, to coming on to a black screen, to freezing on a channel. thanks for the helpful update.


----------



## thekochs (Oct 7, 2006)

Massive pixelation on ESPN for College World Series last few nights. ESPN2 had some. 771 search for sat errors when it got too bad.


----------



## ddickhut (Jun 25, 2008)

An update on the issues I posted previously

1) After a RBR, response to remote commands starts out normally(before this software update) and then degrades over a day to the point where the response becomes intolerable(5-7 seconds or more), especially all commands to fast forward or rewind a playing recording.

2) Switching to the other tuner, while a recording is in progress on a tuner, causes 771 error, searching for satellite signal. 

It appears the box needs a daily RBR to at all usable.

This software release is a DISASTER! Directv programmers should turn in their credentials(assuming they have any) and Directv management needs to understand they have a crisis on their hands with the lack of professional software development and quality assurance.


----------



## SWORDFISH (Apr 16, 2007)

1. Slow response to remote.

2. No Caller ID. Turned notices off, then back on. Worked for one day, then stopped again.

3. When watching a show with padding on the end while it is still recording. I get to the originally scheduled end of the show and receiver asks if I want to delete the recording. Example: Baseball game schedule for 3 hours. I add 1 hour padding on the end. I am watching the show while it is still recording. I get to the 3 hour mark and the keep/delete screen pops up. The show continues to record the additional 1 hour regardless of my response.

All of these issues began with this release.


SF


----------



## linger (Nov 5, 2005)

In a previous post, I made a comment that I lost my MPEG4 nationals. Last night, while trying to troubleshoot the problem, I disconnected two inputs to my multiswitch, and hooked them directly to the two lines that go to my HR20. I went back upstairs to see if it worked, and the box was locked up. I rebooted and it after it finnished booting up, it said my service wasn't active, it showed nothing in my playlist and eventually would only show two things to me. 1. the screen that showed the first time you started your box after it switched from the blue to white GUI. 2. A error message stating DVR service not activated, call or vist directv.com. I couldn't get anything else. So I restarted again and.....everything worked fine. My service was good, all my previous recordings were there, and the MPEG4 channels were working. So of course at this point, I have determined that my multiswitch went bad. But I decided to switch the location where my HR20 and one of my R15s were hooked up. And magically, everything worked. My box is still slow and all that junk, but at least I got my MPEG4 nationals back and can say the loss was not contributed to this release...I think.


----------



## deano (Jan 16, 2007)

Anyone still experiencing the random reboots of their HR20-700 units? Both of mine updated last week to x235 were fine for a couple of days and now back to the random 1-3 reboots per day. This is really getting frustrating.


----------



## SWORDFISH (Apr 16, 2007)

Attempted to record Cubs vs White Sox on CSNC. When I tried to watch the recording, I had 4 hours of "searching for authorized content". 

Tuned box to channel 640, which showed "channel not purchased 721". Resent authorization from directv.com, which solved the problem. 


SF


----------



## badlydrawnboy (Aug 30, 2006)

And another fantastic release. 

Started trying to watch a show this evening it locked up, audio dropped, video froze.

Tried to exit from the show - Black Screen..

RBR - came back said that I had some new features, go to the playlist, and everything gone.

This is the 3rd or 4th time I've had this happen after a release. I hate losing all my shows..


----------



## jcwest (May 3, 2006)

jcwest said:


> Sunday morning after the update I started to add Sunday's MBL games to my favorite menu for the afternoon viewing.
> 
> At first I thought the box was locked up, when I hit a key no response at all then after about a minute it would respond to one remote key punch.
> 
> ...


OK maybe there is something to do with Sunday's.............

Yesterday morning had almost the same symptoms as outlined above. 
Thought the box was totally locked up at first but finally responded sloooowly.
Did a menu reboot and working ok for now.

J C


----------



## jcormack (Jan 19, 2007)

I have had two recordings "canceled" due to error 13 (have not had that happen for a long time). One was A "When We Left Earth" that I know was on.

Slow response to remote. One brief (2 minute) lock-up that cured itself.

No Black, Gray, or IKD recordings todate.


----------



## jfm (Nov 29, 2006)

Ugh. Got my first blank recording on 0x235. Had 4 blank recordings on 0x22d, so I guess this is improvement.


----------



## Tom_S (Apr 9, 2002)

First issue so far. Reeeeaaaallllllyyyy ssssllllloooowww response. When I restarted the receiver it would not retrieve the info from the satellite. I unplugged, waited a few and then re-plugged. All is well now.


----------



## badlydrawnboy (Aug 30, 2006)

So now after losing all my programs I recorded a few more, and when I try to watch them there are all kinds of audio breakup, to the point where I have to pause it and unpause it to get through a program.

This was the Euro Game - Spain V Germany
and HGTV's DesignStar.

I was afraid to reboot in case it lost the other few shows I recorded yesterday.


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

I have an HR20-700 connected to a Panasonic 50PZ77U via HDMI. Periodically (at least weekly) the HDMI handshaking fails. The solution is to unplug the HDMI cable, turn the TV off, reconnect the HDMI cable, turn the TV on, repeat, and/or reboot the HR20. This TV an DVR have been connected for 6 months with no prior issue. This just began happening after the 0x235 update.


----------



## mridan (Nov 15, 2006)

1 Slow response time with remote.
2 Video breakup after trickplay on mpeg2 OTA locals.


----------



## henryld (Aug 16, 2006)

rudeney said:


> I have an HR20-700 connected to a Panasonic 50PZ77U via HDMI. Periodically (at least weekly) the HDMI handshaking fails. The solution is to unplug the HDMI cable, turn the TV off, reconnect the HDMI cable, turn the TV on, repeat, and/or reboot the HR20. This TV an DVR have been connected for 6 months with no prior issue. This just began happening after the 0x235 update.


I have the same setup and have had no such problems (knock on wood). Hope you get it worked out.


----------



## Gbojhi (Feb 9, 2007)

When system records two shows, one of the playbacks well be gray. Nothing seems to fix it. System reboot and reload the software does not help. My signal is in the upper 90's. Any suggestions? I have not seem a grayed out show in months. Why now?


----------



## LI-SVT (May 18, 2006)

Left the HR20 in standby over night. There was no live buffer this morning. It was tuned to HGTVHD. Buffering worked fine after comming out of standby.

I belive it also rebooted overnight, just as it has been for the last 2 months on weekends.


----------



## DC_SnDvl (Aug 17, 2006)

joesigg said:


> Same problem with my Denon, so maybe it IS the AVR


Same problems with my sony 777es.


----------



## kenmoo (Oct 3, 2006)

Gbojhi said:


> When system records two shows, one of the playbacks well be gray. Nothing seems to fix it. System reboot and reload the software does not help. My signal is in the upper 90's. Any suggestions? I have not seem a grayed out show in months. Why now?


I'm experiencing the same thing but it appears to only happen when I'm recording two shows at the same time and I'm watching a third already recorded one? Didn't experience this before 0x0235.


----------



## alv (Aug 13, 2002)

had lockups on recorded show. Reset seemed to enable them. 

Had audio dropouts on XM, signal strength test seemed to fix.

I think this is a step backwards


----------



## IjustWannaPlay (Aug 12, 2007)

kenmoo said:


> I'm experiencing the same thing but it appears to only happen when I'm recording two shows at the same time and I'm watching a third already recorded one? Didn't experience this before 0x0235.


same thing here.

Just happened again. I can FF the gray recording to the spot where I stopped watching the pre-recorded program and am able to watch the show from that spot. Very frustrating.


----------



## LI-SVT (May 18, 2006)

When using a guide filter or a search the list of results resets and bumps you back to the beginning. Steps to recreate:

>Apply a guide filter such as show types, specials or a search that produces tons of results.
>After the list of results populates start surfing the list. After paging down several times the please wait message pops up. When it clears you are at the top of the list.

Using filters and searches I can only go ahead about 36 hours. This makes setting up recordings a pain.


----------



## LI-SVT (May 18, 2006)

The HR20 was left "on" overnight Sunday to Monday. Last night I turned on the TV to catch the end of the baseball game on ESPN. The screen saver was running so I pressed the play button to end it. The box was on Animal Planet HD and there was no live buffer.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Severe pixelation problems on playback of recorded HD shows. A restart fixed the issue (at least temporarily).


----------



## philconners (Nov 24, 2006)

Watching the Red Sox game on NESN HD tonight. Each time I paused and did some frame advancing, the box locked up and I needed to reboot. It happened 3x within 1/2 hour.


----------



## Neenahboy (Jan 14, 2007)

Got my first blank screen recording on the HR20-700 tonight: Wipeout on my SD local WBAY. Have also been experiencing intermittent pixelation and audio drops across the rest of my SD locals, but all seems fine when I go OTA.


----------



## Random987 (Mar 15, 2007)

Weird problem right now.

I am recording two shows - on a Padre game on Channel 730-1 and Celebrity Family Feud on local channel (high def). I can switch to the Padre game with no problem. However, when I try to watch the Feud, I get a gray screen. When I try to watch something I recorded early, I get a gray screen (even content I know "exists" as I watched it before). 

Any ideas?


----------



## Random987 (Mar 15, 2007)

Now, it won't let me rewind the Padre recording (or start over), it will only let me watch it live. If I try to start over, I get the gray screen.



Random987 said:


> Weird problem right now.
> 
> I am recording two shows - on a Padre game on Channel 730-1 and Celebrity Family Feud on local channel (high def). I can switch to the Padre game with no problem. However, when I try to watch the Feud, I get a gray screen. When I try to watch something I recorded early, I get a gray screen (even content I know "exists" as I watched it before).
> 
> Any ideas?


----------



## jfm (Nov 29, 2006)

I had my first lockup under 0x235. I paused a recording. When recording was restarted, picture remained frozen but audio progressed. Hit fast forward a couple times, audio stopped and DVR became unresponsive to remote and to front panel buttons. RBR fixed problem.

Over the last couple days, this identical problem has been reported under the 0x251 issues thread by many people who have software release showing 0x235 same as mine. It has also been reported by many people with the 0x251 release. 

Is it just a coincidence that this started happening frequently over the last couple days on receivers showing 0x235 version at the same time that 0x251 started rolling out?


----------



## RexB (Dec 10, 2006)

-Lockups daily, RBR to fix it

-Slow remote command response 

But I don't have the worse problems listed above (yet?) 

OT, this is just my family-relations luck -- I finally talked Mom and Dad, who are in their 80's, to replace their old TiVo with a D* DVR Plus and Samsung HDTV. They are cursing me, in a polite way of course.


----------



## jsevinsk (Sep 14, 2006)

Just about every morning, my unit has turned itself on. I don't know if it's rebooting or just turning on. And I've had no guide data for days. Just about everything is "to be announced" or "title not available." I've tried rebooting myself to fix it, but the guide data just doesn't get filled in.


----------



## RD in Fla (Aug 26, 2007)

jfm said:


> I had my first lockup under 0x235. I paused a recording. When recording was restarted, picture remained frozen but audio progressed. Hit fast forward a couple times, audio stopped and DVR became unresponsive to remote and to front panel buttons. RBR fixed problem.
> 
> Over the last couple days, this identical problem has been reported under the 0x251 issues thread by many people who have software release showing 0x235 same as mine. It has also been reported by many people with the 0x251 release.
> 
> Is it just a coincidence that this started happening frequently over the last couple days on receivers showing 0x235 version at the same time that 0x251 started rolling out?


I have had the same exact issue with one of my HR20-700s occur three times. RBR was the only way to fix it.

On my other HR20-700 I have the slow remote response issue. On both receivers I have 0x235.


----------



## DennyC (Dec 24, 2002)

Starting last Thursday night (7/10), I've had numerous lockups under 0x235. They all start the same: I pause a recording, and when I hit play the picture remains frozen but audio continues. No matter what I do after that, I need a RBR to get back to normal. And, whatever recording I was watching becomes corrupted and unwatchable.

Very frustrating, after things have been solid for so long. The workaround seems to be to not use the Pause button, use Stop instead. Doing that, I can stop and restart recordings without a problem.

From the timing, it's hard to believe this isn't somehow related to the release of 251, despite the fact that my machine doesn't show that I've received it yet!


----------



## AntonyB (May 2, 2008)

jfm said:


> I had my first lockup under 0x235. I paused a recording. When recording was restarted, picture remained frozen but audio progressed. Hit fast forward a couple times, audio stopped and DVR became unresponsive to remote and to front panel buttons. RBR fixed problem.
> 
> Over the last couple days, this identical problem has been reported under the 0x251 issues thread by many people who have software release showing 0x235 same as mine. It has also been reported by many people with the 0x251 release.
> 
> Is it just a coincidence that this started happening frequently over the last couple days on receivers showing 0x235 version at the same time that 0x251 started rolling out?


I experienced almost exactly the same thing (except I was pausing live TV), yesterday July 12 for the first time, with 0x235.

This is deja vue back to April when I suddenly started having frequent lockups with a version of software which had performed fine previously. A new rev of software was then released which did NOT solve the problem for me. A week or so later, the problem simply went away without any further software update.

My guess at that time, which I will float again here, is that something else changed - such as content/format of the guide data (for example) which revealed a latent bug in the software, causing the lockups.

Antony.


----------



## eileen22 (Mar 24, 2006)

jfm said:


> I had my first lockup under 0x235. I paused a recording. When recording was restarted, picture remained frozen but audio progressed. Hit fast forward a couple times, audio stopped and DVR became unresponsive to remote and to front panel buttons. RBR fixed problem.
> 
> Over the last couple days, this identical problem has been reported under the 0x251 issues thread by many people who have software release showing 0x235 same as mine. It has also been reported by many people with the 0x251 release.
> 
> Is it just a coincidence that this started happening frequently over the last couple days on receivers showing 0x235 version at the same time that 0x251 started rolling out?


Ditto for me, I probably should have posted first in this thread instead of the 251 thread, but I still have 235 and had my first lockup after hitting Pause last night. RBR was done and the recording was still there and watchable. I haven't had any of the slow remote issues that others have reported, but my box has only been in service for less than 2 weeks, it is a replacement for a 20-100 that melted down after the 0x235 release.


----------



## ansky (Oct 11, 2005)

jfm said:


> I had my first lockup under 0x235. I paused a recording. When recording was restarted, picture remained frozen but audio progressed. Hit fast forward a couple times, audio stopped and DVR became unresponsive to remote and to front panel buttons. RBR fixed problem.
> 
> Over the last couple days, this identical problem has been reported under the 0x251 issues thread by many people who have software release showing 0x235 same as mine. It has also been reported by many people with the 0x251 release.
> 
> Is it just a coincidence that this started happening frequently over the last couple days on receivers showing 0x235 version at the same time that 0x251 started rolling out?


Exact same problem happened to me today. Had to do a reboot to get the receiver working again. The program was still watchable after the reboot.


----------



## coolyman (Oct 4, 2007)

jfm said:


> I had my first lockup under 0x235. I paused a recording. When recording was restarted, picture remained frozen but audio progressed. Hit fast forward a couple times, audio stopped and DVR became unresponsive to remote and to front panel buttons. RBR fixed problem.
> 
> Over the last couple days, this identical problem has been reported under the 0x251 issues thread by many people who have software release showing 0x235 same as mine. It has also been reported by many people with the 0x251 release.
> 
> Is it just a coincidence that this started happening frequently over the last couple days on receivers showing 0x235 version at the same time that 0x251 started rolling out?


Are you saying that I may have 0x251 even though it still says 0x235?? I've had to RBR due to freezing on playback more than 10 times since Thursday evening. I've been waiting until I get 0x251 before I call to complain.


----------



## jsevinsk (Sep 14, 2006)

DennyC said:


> Starting last Thursday night (7/10), I've had numerous lockups under 0x235. They all start the same: I pause a recording, and when I hit play the picture remains frozen but audio continues. No matter what I do after that, I need a RBR to get back to normal. And, whatever recording I was watching becomes corrupted and unwatchable.


Yes, this has happened to me also.


----------



## Entr04y (Nov 16, 2006)

as much as I hate "me too", me too. 0x235 is what it says...

Several lockups and audio problems on my hr20-700, the pause problem mentioned above, etc. This all started somewhere around a week ago, and I've had to do RBR's daily. I've had the box for well over a year and this is the first time in a long time I've had issues with it.

my hr21-700 has had the 771 error for weeks, but I think I need to replace one of the cables before I blame DTV (the cabling was here when I moved in and has a couple of couplers in-line )


----------



## firemed509 (Jul 16, 2006)

Numerous lockups after pausing live TV. Will only resolve with RBR. 0235 is installed.


----------



## TedBarrett (Oct 10, 2007)

Since I also still have 235 and started experiencing lockups after pause this weekend I wonder if DirecTv has added something to the signal stream for the 251 release that nails the 235 boxes?

The last two releases came on the Tuesday after the national was announced and I do not expect 251 for two more days.


----------



## dnelms (Nov 20, 2006)

Still on 0235. I have begun in the last few days started getting the ultra slow remote response. Changed batteries to make sure that was not the problem. Started getting some more blank recordings, that had gotten better. Yesterday I got a couple of lockups, did not have to RBR. Just waited it out and in about 5 minutes it started responding.


----------



## CPanther95 (Apr 2, 2007)

My HR20-700's with 0235 are locking up repeatedly. Always after trying to play a paused recording from my List. It happens probably 1 out of 3 times I pause. I now Exit and Previous Channel when I want to resume and it has avoided any lockups so far.

Of course, like Pavlov's dogs, when the phone rings I instinctually hit Pause, so I continue to experience the issue periodically.


----------



## bernieport (Oct 4, 2007)

I am having the exact same screen lock-up, audio continues, RBR issues - started Saturday night (7/12). I still have 235, and this issue is happening on both live braodcasts, as well as taped programs. Hoping 251 fixes this.


----------



## jfm (Nov 29, 2006)

CPanther95 said:


> My HR20-700's with 0235 are locking up repeatedly. Always after trying to play a paused recording from my List. It happens probably 1 out of 3 times I pause. I now Exit and Previous Channel when I want to resume and it has avoided any lockups so far.


This seems like a reasonable recovery until D* fixes the problem (beats RBR or waiting 5 minutes as others have reported). I have been sitting here pausing and restarting recordings trying to get it to freeze so I can try your recovery but of course now it won't freeze. Actually my DVR has only frozen once (not complaining, only reporting). Hopefully others will try your recovery technique and report their results.


----------



## greenwave (Oct 23, 2006)

I have had 2 lockups in 3 days requiring RBR, after a year of having no issues (except one black screen recording of BSG, also reported in the appropriate thread).


----------



## SlimyPizza (Oct 14, 2006)

I've rarely had any problems with my HR20-700, but just in the last couple of days I've experienced several DVR lockups when trick playing at least two different recorded programs. Those two programs were recorded on 7/11 and 7/13 on USAHD. I have the 0x235 software and have not noticed an issue until recently. Very strange not to mention annoying.


----------



## techdimwit (Sep 23, 2007)

Checking in on this thread to see if we're alone in our lock-up problems. Glad to see we're not. We have 0x235 and have repeated lock-ups and RBR for about a week now. It's happening daily and I believe is occurring on both recorded and live. Oh, also occasional non-responsive remote problems. Come on, D*, we're paying for this. Let's get it fixed.


----------



## greenwave (Oct 23, 2006)

wife is home sick and just called to complain that the HR20-700 locked up while she was watching a movie. D* needs to fix the problems with this release ASAP


----------



## RichardMcCarty (Jul 14, 2007)

Yep, we too are suffering numerous fatal freeze-ups this afternoon trying to pause both live tv and recordings with our HR20.


----------



## RexB (Dec 10, 2006)

My lockups and freezes stopped three days ago, while using pause and all fast and record functions with version 0x235. Then this morning at 0135AM the HR20-700 downloaded the new version 0x254; been watching TV for three hours and no lockups yet.

It had been locking up several times a day and RBR was the only fix.

It's all good now (KOW)


----------



## JerryElbow (Jun 14, 2007)

Since the last software update, I've had four different occaisions where I paused a program I was watching about 3/4 in and the system became unreponsive to the remote or even to the buttons (including the power button) on the unit itself. I had to reboot the machine each time and twice the show I was watching was erased by this. If it was up to me, I'd roll back to the previous version of the software as this release seems definitely inferior to what it replaced.


----------



## RexB (Dec 10, 2006)

That is irritating as HECK isn't it. My version 0x235 "fixed itself" and three days later the version 0x254 downloaded and is still working well after about 25 hours of watching and recording.


KOW


----------

